# Rollers - how do you put them in ?



## ForeverPink (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

I have purchased a set of rollers. Would love to create that bouncy soft curls look that is soooo glam but......

I just cant seem to get the rollers right. Do I put them in when my hair is wet or damp? If I do damp, my hair seems to get these horrible frizzy bits where its shorter?

Also where do you put the larger ones, medium ones and smaller ones?

Any advice would be good


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 22, 2007)

i think you them in damp then use a blow dryer so they set.

i couldnt tell you for sure as i dont have rollers since it would involve me buying a hair dryer which i still refuse to do.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 22, 2007)

All i know about rollers is that the bigger they the straighter your hair will be. Most people put them on wet and dry them with a hair dryer. Im not a fan of letting my hair air dry but idk. When I used to use rollers I used to buy the big ones so i can get straighter hair and then use my moms old hair dryer from the 60's. lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 22, 2007)

when ever i have used rollers i put them in when my hair was almost completely dry, and than let them air dry.

placement is really personal

i never used to smallest ones in my set

i would use mostly the medium and if i ran out of those i would stick the large ones on the bottom

you should just play around with them and see what you like


----------



## PeachTea (Jul 22, 2007)

I use rollers when my hair is dry. I've tried when my hair is wet, but my hair doesn't come our very well.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

Hopefully someone will be able to help you, as I have not used rollers for years.


----------



## LilLinds (Jul 24, 2007)

Are you talking about hot rollers or velcro rollers? Either way, I always put them in when my hair is almost completely dry, then spray them with a bit of hairspray to set. I put the larger ones at the crown of my head to give more volume, and the smaller ones where I would like tighter curls (around my face). The longer you leave them in, the tighter the hold of the curl. If you want sleek waves, I would carefully finger-comb through the curls once you've taken the rollers out with just a little bit of finishing balm.


----------

